# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  ممكن فلاشة طبلت  ksda13_7001_m768_v2.0

## manyito

ممكن مساعدة في إيـــجاد فلاشة لطبلت صيني Allwinner A13  معلومات الوحة الأم   ksda13_7001_m768_v2.0

----------

